# [FALSE ALARM] Dan Abnett In Peril!!



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't know if you guys knew this already or not but I found out that Dan Abnett Is gravley ill and in Hospital :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And where did you read this?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Seriously Vali- your 'news' is several months late. 

Dan Abnett was diagnosed as an epileptic and was in hospital, but since neither his blog or twitter feed claim him to be currently suffering a serious spell I must admit to be amazed at your lack of research into the subject.

(the last twitter specifically about Dan was posted yesterday and he was off to do some research at the library, not exactly the actions of an ill man).


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

probably just too shocked by the old news.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i read that in White Dwarf a while ago and the guys at GW York told me all about it when Thousand Sons came out and said that Prospero burns would be put back because of it, i nearly jumped out of my skin when i read the post thought somthing else had happened.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I wonder of Prospero Burns will still be numbered as though it were published right after Thousand Sons and not with two other HH books in between.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

many of the horus heresy books arent directly linked by characters and plot, they are set before, after or during the events in previous books, so i dont think it matters which order you read them in provided that you read certain books that follow the same plot in order, although it is probably a good idea to read the first three and then the others. i looked up his blog, there doesnt seem to be anything wrong (other than his ongoing epilepsy) with him. i just hope he can cope with his epilepsy.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i have a very good friend about the same age as master Abnett who suffers epilepsy and copes pretty well with it, so i guess he will to :smile:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

its an honest mistake. i was quite shocked when i heard the news as well. Old as it may be it is still shocking news. no harm done. 

I'm closing the thread so as not to scare anyone. 

CP


----------

